# Purchase Peptides News! New discount!



## TwisT (Jun 13, 2012)

*Purchasepeptides.com . 
The internets top provider of  AMERICAN MADE PEPTIDES is giving you 10% OFF for the next 2 days simply use promo code "happyhappyjoyjoy" at checkout! Two days only June 13 & 14 happyhappyjoyjoy will get you 10% off at checkout.






THIS WEEKS WINNING ORDER NUMBER IS 3749 email us at loud@purchasepeptides.com to claim your prize!


Plus we are now
Translated into over 60 languages!
traducido a mas de 60 idiomas
traduit dans plus de 60 langues
tradotto in oltre 60 lingue
oversatt till over 60 sprak
переведены более чем на 60 языках




We are continuing our super discounted pricing on the following products.


Buy 1 CJC1295 w/o dac Get 1 FREE $22.99 ($11.50 each) -10%


Buy 1 GHRP2 Get 1 FREE $21.99 ($11.00 each) -10%


Buy 1 GHRP6 Get 1 FREE  $19.99 ($10.00 each) -10%


Buy 1 Ipamorelins Get 1 FREE $19.99 ($10.00 each) -10%


Buy 1 MGF Get 1 FREE $29.99 ($15.00 each) -10%


Buy 1 Gnrh Triptorelin Get 1 FREE $55.99  ($27.99 each) -10%


Buy 1 Aicar Get 1 FREE -10%


Buy 1 IGF1-DES Get 1 FREE -10%


Buy 1 HGH Frag Get 1 FREE -10%




Plus also


Buy 2 Hexarelin Get 1 FREE -10%


Buy 2 Melanotan II Get 1 FREE -10%




Buy 2 Get 1 FREE Research Chems
Buy 2 Clenbuterol Get 1 FREE -10%
Buy 2 Clomiphene Get 1 FREE -10%
Buy 2 Tamoxifen Get 1 FREE -10%
Buy 2 T3's Get 1 FREE -10%


Lets not forget to mention that we now have GW- 501516 In Stock!






Thank you everyone for your continued patronage.​*


----------

